# A protest singer singing a protest song



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

@Sour Wreck, add your two cents.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Huckster79 (Aug 17, 2018)

too larry said:


>


Thats chilling. Hits so close to home. People i love and share blood with are his brother and sister...im still at a loss how to process the state of our union i guess


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)

Huckster79 said:


> Thats chilling. Hits so close to home. People i love and share blood with are his brother and sister...im still at a loss how to process the state of our union i guess


Man, most of my neighbors are like those folks. These are strange tines. I'm just hoping our institutions are strong enough to weather the storm.


James McMurty is the real deal as far as story telling. Just like his dad, he can see into folks' lives and pick out stories. 

He is also one of those guys that if he ever gets happy, it will fuck up his music.


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 20, 2018)

too larry said:


> @Sour Wreck, add your two cents.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2018)

"It's blowin' peace and freedom, it's blowin' you and me"


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2019)

" It's blowing you and me."


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 21, 2019)

too larry said:


>


Plus rep 
A bit of a troll but I love this guy


----------



## too larry (Mar 21, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Plus rep
> A bit of a troll but I love this guy


An AT thru hiker named Pappa John is a friend of his, and is using his music in his videos. I'd never heard of him before that.


----------



## too larry (Mar 23, 2019)

I think this young lady just won this contest.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> I think this young lady just won this contest.


 Love it.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 23, 2019)

too larry said:


> I think this young lady just won this contest.


WINNER !


----------



## SatIndy (Mar 25, 2019)

Catchy little tune...


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm not sure how this guy came around on my YT feed.


----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Mar 30, 2019)

Listen all the way through, or ff to get Whitie on the Moon.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


>


Good one. 2020 version of school house rock.


----------



## too larry (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 10, 2020)

too larry said:


>


I love Patterson's voice. I saw them at mile high music in 2010. Totally disappointed.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Mar 10, 2020)

The kind of song that makes you want to take your car and plow it into every cop car in sight.


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## myvoy (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## 420drummer (Apr 8, 2020)

Got to save those funky whales !!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## doug mirabelli (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)

injinji said:


>


A fascinating question to this day - who killed Kennedy, or, who had Kennedy killed? Some say the president back stabbed and turned on those that were most responsible for his election.


----------



## too larry (Jun 8, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> A fascinating question to this day - who killed Kennedy, or, who had Kennedy killed? Some say the president back stabbed and turned on those that were most responsible for his election.


According to to a book I read years ago by a ballistics expert named Lane (I think) . . . . . . 

The two Secret Service Officers in the follow car sat down hard on the back seat when LHO started shooting and they gassed it. The SS had the prototypes of the M16 before they had ever got to the Army. They were real bad to discharge when bumped. One of the men's rifle went off and took the top of JFK's head off. X-rays showed the lead in the brain was in round drops, which meant it had melted on impact, then cooled down. Not the same as the heavy and slow lead from LHO's old rifle.

Johnson never let the SS within a 1/4 mile of him when he was on his ranch in TX. Figured they might kill him too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2020)

too larry said:


> According to to a book I read years ago by a ballistics expert named Lane (I think) . . . . . .
> 
> The two Secret Service Officers in the follow car sat down hard on the back seat when LHO started shooting and they gassed it. The SS had the prototypes of the M16 before they had ever got to the Army. They were real bad to discharge when bumped. One of the men's rifle went off and took the top of JFK's head off. X-rays showed the lead in the brain was in round drops, which meant it had melted on impact, then cooled down. Not the same as the heavy and slow lead from LHO's old rifle.
> 
> Johnson never let the SS within a 1/4 mile of him when he was on his ranch in TX. Figured they might kill him too.


Until the past several years, I was a 'not LHO' / 'LHO the patsy' guy. Then most all of the new reports blamed LHO as a 'lone nut' and systematically eliminated several theories faulting Cuba, the mob, even French assassins in various pairings.

Just a few nights ago, I saw another presentation that made a very good case for the murder being planned by JImmy Hoffa, handed off to Chicago boss Sam Giancano, who solicited Florida boss Santo Trifficante and New Orleans Mafia chieftain Carlos Marcello to carry it out. A lot of it stemmed from a book by Hoffa and Trifficante lawyer Frank Ragano. I find this stuff fascinating.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/lifestyle/1994/06/21/the-sins-of-the-godfather-mob-lawyer-frank-ragano-says-he-knows-who-killed-jfk/1ce335b6-23f0-4386-b371-e6990ebbd820/


----------



## injinji (Jun 9, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Until the past several years, I was a 'not LHO' / 'LHO the patsy' guy. Then most all of the new reports blamed LHO as a 'lone nut' and systematically eliminated several theories faulting Cuba, the mob, even French assassins in various pairings.
> 
> Just a few nights ago, I saw another presentation that made a very good case for the murder being planned by JImmy Hoffa, handed off to Chicago boss Sam Giancano, who solicited Florida boss Santo Trifficante and New Orleans Mafia chieftain Carlos Marcello to carry it out. A lot of it stemmed from a book by Hoffa and Trifficante lawyer Frank Ragano. I find this stuff fascinating.
> 
> ...


There was wire taps of the Miami mob talking about it. Seems the most likely it was the mob behind LHO. Also pretty sure it was the SS's soft, fast bullet that actually killed him.

It will be a long time before the x-rays and all that are open to the public.


----------



## injinji (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

Universal Soldier. Donovan.


----------



## topcat (Jul 23, 2021)

Eve of Destruction. Barry McGuire.


----------



## Star Dog (Jul 23, 2021)

Stiff little fingers.


----------



## injinji (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2022)

Phil Ochs. I ain't marching anymore.


----------

